# K9 Headquarters in Pittsburgh, PA?



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I have come to conclusion that I may be taking my dog to these classes with Kristi Hudak at K9 Headquarters in my area instead of the other trainer. It makes more sense to pay-as-you-go yet still getting the help and socialization still. Has anyone had positive experiences with this trainer at all? I'd like to hear them, thanks!


----------



## KYH (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not worked with them, but we live near Pittsburgh and I'd be interested in knowing how it goes if you do decide to go to them!

I don't know where you are located but we are in Washington. If you are near by and ever interested in working on socializing your dog with another, PM me!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I just worked with Kristi last night for the first time. I think she is great, she is patient and took the time to really evaluation my GSD and get to know him. It was our first session but I think it will go well. My GSD is dog aggressive and she brought her F GSD up and he didnt react! AMAZING! I will be going weekly to work with her. Have you worked with her yet?


----------



## MAJER374 (Aug 14, 2013)

I too have come across this K9 Headquarters. I am very interested to know how people/dogs have done with this trainer. I have read a few general yet positive things. But I haven't across anyone going into any depth on this trainer. If anyone who has gone here for any length of time can give me a little info/insight/opinion I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kristi mostly works in private sessions with clients....

She was given one of my H litter at 8 weeks to train...she took her to IPO2 and KKL and due to a lack of availablity of a good decoy, hasn't finished to the 3...she is now training her son, a J litter male, and we are on track wtih a decoy now.

She spent about 2 years working regularly with Dean Calderon, as well as working in a big showline kennel, training, titling and showing quite a few showline dogs as well as our H female, and a couple that Dean gave her to train...

She works with all breeds, and I doubt many of her clients are on this board....

If you are looking for obedience or tracking help...or even some structured work for IPO, you would do well to set something up with her.

Lee


----------



## gckirkwood (Oct 26, 2013)

*** Please remember to respond using PMs with information like this. 

From the moderators....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

response to deleted post.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...plus this thread is 2 months old


----------

